# :::مفاجاة قيمة جدا لمهندسي انتاج:::MIT machine shop training videos



## senuors (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لمهندسي انتاج لمن يريد اكتساب خبرة الورشة بجميع اسالبيها وماكيناتها
هذه الفيديوهات تبين طرق التشغيل المختلفة في الورشة بطريقة سلسة 
وللعلم اخواني الموضوع موجود مسبقا علي هذا الرابط لكن اضافتي كانت توضيح اكثر 
ورابط تورنت للتحميل 
رابط الموضوع السابق

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=213539 

ودي صورة من الفيديوهات 





 





ودي صفحة الفيديوهات علي الموقع الاصلي  

http://techtv.mit.edu/genres/24-how-to/videos/143-machine-shop-6 

وللعلم اخواني بالامكان تحميل الفيديوهات مباشرة من الموقع السابق ببرنامج انترنت دانلوود منجر 
او برنامج ريل بلير
وهيكون بصيغة flv وهيشتغل ببرنامج 
video lan vlc


وملف التورنت بالمرفقات
وحجم الملفات 1.09 gb)

تحياتي
​


----------



## senuors (4 يناير 2012)

يا اخوة ...
عايز مشاركاتكم عشان نفيد ونستفيد 
45 مشاهدة و0 رد


----------



## senuors (5 يناير 2012)

*
80 

مشاهدة ومفيش ولا رد

:73:
* 
*
*​


----------



## coreleone (9 يناير 2012)

النت عندنا في الجزائر ثقيل جدا شخصيا عندي 256 كيلو . شكرا جزيلا


----------



## senuors (10 يناير 2012)

موفق يا اخي
ولو اقدر كنت جبتهم لغاية البيت
واشكرك علي مرورك


----------



## المهندس/ابومنصور (10 يناير 2012)

*يعطيك العافيه وبارك الله في مجهودك*​


----------



## senuors (11 يناير 2012)

المهندس/ابومنصور قال:


> *يعطيك العافيه وبارك الله في مجهودك*​




شاكر ليك مرورك الكريم


----------



## obied allah (11 يناير 2012)

والله الفيديو جامد بس حجمه كبير بالنسبة لوقته يعنى علشان ساعة الا ربع احمله فى 3 ساعات
يا ريت لو تعرف موقع غيره عليه الفيديو بمساحة اقل وبعدين مش hd لازم


----------



## senuors (11 يناير 2012)

obied allah قال:


> والله الفيديو جامد بس حجمه كبير بالنسبة لوقته يعنى علشان ساعة الا ربع احمله فى 3 ساعات
> يا ريت لو تعرف موقع غيره عليه الفيديو بمساحة اقل وبعدين مش hd لازم



جاري رفع الفيديوهات علي اليوتيوب ومجموع حجم الملفات تقريبا واحد جيجا

نسالكم الدعاء

........


----------



## senuors (11 يناير 2012)

جاري الرفع علي موقع اخر لفشل عملية الرفع عاليوتيوب
اتمني يكون الاخ *obied allah *متابع الموضوع 
او حد يستفاد بالموضوع ويكون نصيبنا دعوة بظهر الغيب
.......


----------



## senuors (11 يناير 2012)

الفيديو الاول
http://www.4shared.com/video/sGUaSAqB/MIT_Machine_Shop_01.html
هل من متابع؟


----------



## senuors (11 يناير 2012)

الفيديو الثاني
http://www.filedropper.com/mitmachineshop02


----------



## senuors (21 يناير 2012)

شارك ولو برد


----------



## انمار السراج (21 يناير 2012)

قال عيه الصلاة والسلام  ان الملائكة لتضع اجنحتها لطالب العلم ) 

انمار السراج


----------

